# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  TDI-SDI Party ( Fórum de Mergulho )

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba noite

o Bilhas 
 
Fórum de Mergulho nosso parceiro anunciou o seguinte evento:




> Vai realizar-se em 20 de Outubro a TDI-SDI Party.
> 
> 
> 
> Venha ver como participar:
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t11458.html


é capaz de ser uma boa oportunidade para dar um passeio até Sesimbra e ter re-encontros, convívio, mergulhar.... :yb665:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:  fica a sugestão :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba tarde

o Bilhas 
 
Fórum de Mergulho nosso parceiro e o Miguel Marçal dos Santos, relembram que no próximo dia 20 vai haver uma festa TDI, 




> Amanha acabam as inscrições para a TDI-SDI party.
> Venha ver como se pode inscrever
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t11458.html





> Já agora para os mais distraídos a TDI vai organizar uma festa este sábado em Sesimbra, se tiverem uma certificação TDI aproveitem.


por isso, não se esqueçam, aproveitem e divirtam-se.

Atenciosamente
Pedro _Liquid Breathing_ Nuno

----------

